# Un roto



## buenaparte

Tengo un agujero en el bolsillo;
tengo un hoyo en el bolsillo; 
*tengo un roto en el bolsillo.*
Esta última expresión es completamente nueva para mi. Tengo un 25% de duda de su existencia, por lo que agradecería que me ayudarán a eliminar este porcentaje contándome si es correcta y dónde es que dicen así.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## chamyto

Hola Buenaparte , bienvenido al foro .

Es correcta y por aquí sí se oye , y ya puestos otra opción similar podría ser " tengo un siete en el bolsillo "

Todas significan más o menos lo mismo .


----------



## murciana

Bienvenido buenaparte!
Por aquí también lo decimos, es correcto.


----------



## Jonno

Lo que no había escuchado nunca es "hoyo". Para mí un hoyo es un agujero que profundiza en algo, como un hoyo en la tierra, en un montón de harina... Pero un agujero que atraviesa algo (una mesa, una pared...) no es un hoyo.

¿Se usa así en algún sitio?


----------



## Estopa

Jonno said:


> Lo que no había escuchado nunca es "hoyo". Para mí un hoyo es un agujero que profundiza en algo, como un hoyo en la tierra, en un montón de harina... Pero un agujero que atraviesa algo (una mesa, una pared...) no es un hoyo.



Yo lo veo así también


----------



## Pinairun

buenaparte said:


> Tengo un agujero en el bolsillo;
> tengo un hoyo en el bolsillo;
> *tengo un roto en el bolsillo.*
> Esta última expresión es completamente nueva para mi. Tengo un 25 % de duda de su existencia, por lo que agradecería que me ayudaran a eliminar este porcentaje contándome si es correcta y dónde es que dicen así.
> Muchas gracias.


 
Por aquí sí decimos "un roto" o "un agujero en el bolsillo"; también puede ser "un descosido".


----------



## Anemoah

Lo que dice Chamyto de un siete lo asocio más a un desgarro en mitad de un tejido, no en la zona de las costuras. Un corte en forma de 7, vamos.


----------



## buenaparte

Bien, bien. Por el momento he comprendido que existe y es muy usado el término *"tener un roto"* en alguna parte, pero me parece que sólo en España.
En LA se puede tener *"roto o descosido"* el bolsillo y "*un hoyo" *en el pantalón.
Muchas gracias Pinairun por haber ajustado "ayudaran". Yo cambié "creo" por "agradecería", olvidando de fijar el otro verbo.
Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Tengo un roto en el bolsillo.  
Tengo el bolsillo roto. 
Tengo una rotura en el bolsillo.  
Tengo un hoyo/agujero en el bolsillo. 

Un siete, como ya dijeron, en un "piquete" en la tela, como cuando se engancha con algo y se rompe.

Así es por estos barrios.
_


----------



## Aviador

En Chile no se usa el sustantivo _roto_ en este sentido principalmente porque aquí significa también algo muy diferente. _Roto_ en Chile es un antiguo apelativo del hombre rural o rústico. Por extensión, se llama también _roto_ a alguien de modales desagradables.
En lugar de un _roto_ en el bolsillo, se diría aquí una _rotura_, un _agujero_ o un _hoyo_. Para mí, igual que para Jonno y Estopa, _hoyo_ es inapropiado en este contexto. Recuerdo que hace tiempo, en otro hilo, hice un comentario al respecto que, al parecer, no provocó ningún interés.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

No entiendo cuál es el problema con "hoyo".
Una frase como "_Se me hizo un hoyo en el bolsillo y perdí algunas monedas_", me suena de lo más normal.
Más aún, diría que "agujero" hasta suena un poco más afectado en el lenguaje coloquial en Chile.  En Argentina, en cambio, preferían usar "agujero".
Pero doy por firmado que en ninguno de los dos países dirian "tengo un roto".
_


----------



## Andoush

Vampiro said:


> No entiendo cuál es el problema con "hoyo".
> Una frase como "_Se me hizo un hoyo en el bolsillo y perdí algunas monedas_", me suena de lo más normal. No me suena tanto a menos que fuera una metáfora (un agujero _taaaaan_ grande que pierdes las monedas)
> Más aún, diría que "agujero" hasta suena un poco más afectado en el lenguaje coloquial en Chile. En Argentina, en cambio, preferían usar "agujero".
> Pero doy por firmado que en ninguno de los dos países dirian "tengo un roto".
> _


 
¡Saludos!


----------



## Jonno

El problema con hoyo ya lo hemos comentado: no es un espacio en un material por el que pueden escaparse cosas, sino que es una concavidad en una superficie. Si en Chile y otros países se le da otro significado no podemos decir mucho más, pero nuestro "problema" es muy fácil de entender


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, si no aparece en el diccionario de la RAE que vayan pensando en agregarlo, porque acá “hoyo”, no está restrigido a concavidades en las superficies.
En el lenguaje coloquial un hoyo puede ser desde la abertura que se hace en una pared para atravesarla, hasta el hoyo del poto.
_


----------



## Aviador

Pero ¿meterías un perno por un _hoyo_ en una pieza para asegurarla a otra o por un _agujero_?

Saludos.


----------



## Andoush

Para más información :

*poto**.*
(Del mochica _potos_, partes pudendas).
*1. *m._ NO Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Chile_,_ Ec._,_ Par._ y_ Perú._ *nalgas* (‖ porciones carnosas y redondeadas).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Pero ¿meterías un perno por un _hoyo_ en una pieza para asegurarla a otra o por un _agujero_?


Yo pasaría el perno por un agujero, o mejor aún, por una perforación.
Pero el maestro encargado de tomar el taladro seguramente me diría: "¿De cuánto hacemos el hoyo, jefe, estará bien con una broca de media?"
Repito, es lenguaje coloquial, como lo han sido todos los ejemplos que he dado.
Pero no por coloquial debería estar excluído del diccionario.  Jé, incluyen cada cosa...
_


----------



## Colchonero

Sólo por añadir un posible significado (que quizá no exista en los ejemplos propuestos) las frases mencionadas también podrían tener un sentido metafórico:

Tener un roto en el bolsillo = ser muy derrochador. 

En el mismo sentido, también se diría: Tener un agujero en la mano o en cada mano.


----------



## Filimer

El sustantivo "roto" con respecto a la ropa lo he escuchado en Chile  (muy pocas veces) en el dicho "sirve tanto para un roto como para un descocido".


----------



## Vampiro

Filimer said:


> El sustantivo "roto" con respecto a la ropa lo he escuchado en Chile (muy pocas veces) en el dicho "sirve tanto para un roto como para un descocido".


Ese dicho también lo escuché en Argentina alguna vez.
Origen incierto para mi, quizá sea herencia española.
_


----------



## buenaparte

Jonno said:


> El problema con hoyo ya lo hemos comentado: no es un espacio en un material por el que pueden escaparse cosas, sino que es una concavidad en una superficie.


Eso se parece a un *"hueco".*


----------



## mirx

buenaparte said:


> Tengo un agujero en el bolsillo;
> tengo un hoyo en el bolsillo;
> *tengo un roto en el bolsillo.*
> Esta última expresión es completamente nueva para mi. Tengo un 25% de duda de su existencia, por lo que agradecería que me ayudarán a eliminar este porcentaje contándome si es correcta y dónde es que dicen así.
> Muchas gracias.


En México no es algo muy normal con "roto" pero sí es común hacer sustantios de adjetivos participios.

"Siempre hay un roto para un descocido".


----------



## Popescu

Vampiro said:


> Ese dicho también lo escuché en Argentina alguna vez.
> Origen incierto para mi, quizá sea herencia española.
> _



yo tampoco atisbo su significado...¿herencia española? me parecería muy raro...totalmente incierto...jaja.


----------



## Jonno

buenaparte said:


> Eso se parece a un *"hueco".*



Parecido, y en algunos casos sí podría ser sinónimo, pero un hoyo no es lo mismo que un hueco 

Un hueco es un vacío en el interior de algo, un hoyo está al descubierto.


----------



## buenaparte

Jonno said:


> Parecido, y en algunos casos sí podría ser sinónimo, pero un hoyo no es lo mismo que un hueco
> 
> Un hueco es un vacío en el interior de algo, un hoyo está al descubierto.


  Hueco puede ser un espacio: 
*"¿Oiga, me hace un huequito pa' sentarme que estoy tan cansada con la guagua en brazos?"*


----------



## Bloodsun

buenaparte said:


> Hueco puede ser un espacio:
> *"¿Oiga, me hace un huequito pa' sentarme que estoy tan cansada con la guagua en brazos?"*



Un *hueco*, como sustantivo, *es* un espacio:


> 8. m. Espacio vacío en el interior de algo.


 (DRAE)

No es lo mismo que un *hoyo*:


> 1. m. Concavidad u hondura formada en la tierra.


 (DRAE)

Y tampoco que un *agujero*:


> 1. m. Abertura más o menos redondeada en alguna cosa.


Un agujero es sinónimo de *orificio*.

*Roto* no lo usamos como sustantivo, sino como adjetivo.


Así, diríamos:

_Tengo un agujero(ito) en el bolsillo. Por ende, tengo el bolsillo roto.

Cava un hoyo (o un pozo) en la tierra.

Hay un hueco en la pared._


Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Buenaparte, ya he dicho que *pueden* ser sinónimos, pero no son lo mismo y por tanto no funcionan como sinónimos en todas las circunstancias.


----------



## buenaparte

Jonno said:


> Buenaparte, ya he dicho que *pueden* ser sinónimos, pero no son lo mismo y por tanto no funcionan como sinónimos en todas las circunstancias.


*no, no en todas las circunstancias, pero hay muchas frases que van de lo mejor con "hueco", otras con "hoyo" y no tienen mucho que ver unas con otras.*


Bloodsun said:


> Un *hueco*, como sustantivo, *es* un espacio:
> (DRAE)*...hueco, persona estúpida con la cabeza **vacía...*
> *hueco*=*homosexual*
> 
> No es lo mismo que un *hoyo*:
> (DRAE)
> *Un hoyo lo deja una bomba que cae sobre una playa*
> Y tampoco que un *agujero*:
> *un agujero lo deja una bala en una pared*
> Un agujero es sinónimo de *orificio*.
> *los agujeros son hoyos más chicos (agujero<>aguja)*
> *Roto* no lo usamos como sustantivo, sino como adjetivo.
> *un "roto chileno" es un sustantivo, "un roto" en el pantalón no es nada*
> *pero es muy usado en España.*
> 
> Así, diríamos:
> 
> _Tengo un agujero(ito) en el bolsillo. Por ende, tengo el bolsillo roto._
> 
> _Cava un hoyo (o un pozo) en la tierra.aquí no se puede usar "hueco" ni "agujero"_
> 
> _Hay un hueco en la pared._que sería como decir agujero, orificio, hoyo...por donde entran y salen ratones y lagartijas.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


Péguense un viajecito por la red, entre diccionarios, glosarios, localismos y esas cosas entonces se darán cuenta de que 
no es tan simple el asunto, estimados amigos.


----------



## Aviador

buenaparte said:


> [...]
> _Cava un hoyo (o un pozo) en la tierra.aquí no se puede usar "hueco" ni "agujero"_
> [...]


*Yo también creo eso*, pero parece que no muchos de nuestros colegas están de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## Bandama

En mi opinión, "roto" como sustantivo equivalente a "rotura", aunque recogido en el DRAE, es un uso exclusivo de la España peninsular.


----------



## Cebolleta

Bandama said:


> En mi opinión, "roto" como sustantivo equivalente a "rotura", aunque recogido en el DRAE, es un uso exclusivo de la España peninsular.



E incluso de la España insular . Para estar seguro, he preguntado a un amigo mallorquín (para quien no lo sepa, de Mallorca, en las islas Baleares, España) y me asegura que en su isla también se usa así.


----------



## buenaparte

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, si no aparece en el diccionario de la RAE que vayan pensando en agregarlo, porque acá “hoyo”, no está restrigido a concavidades en las superficies.
> En el lenguaje coloquial un hoyo puede ser desde la abertura que se hace en una pared para atravesarla,* hasta el hoyo del poto.*
> _


 
Miren como son las cosas: he descubierto, siempre y sobre todo googleando, que "*hasta el hoyo del poto*" es como decir "*hasta el orificio del poto*" 

Nada es absoluto, todo es relativo


----------



## Ibermanolo

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí sí decimos "un roto" o "un agujero en el bolsillo"; también puede ser "un descosido".


 
Igual por aquí. Hoyo nunca.


----------



## oa2169

Por acá usamos "un roto en el bolsillo".


----------

